# Fishing Venice



## mleczkomark (Feb 27, 2011)

Going to fish in Venice on Wednesday, Thursday and Friday. We are bringing are own boat and looking to fish for tuna, wahoo and maybe some aj.
So far we have planed to go overnight to some floaters.
This is are first time fishing Venice and any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Tom Hilton (Oct 4, 2007)

*Venice*

Hire a local captain to go with you the first time and it will be worth the extra dollars.

Navigating the river offers its own challenges not to mention the passes.

Capt. Thomas J. Hilton


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Tom is spot on, hire a local capt to go on your boat, it's not expensive and would be well worth it for river knowledge as well as how and where to catch tuna.


----------



## skindeep (May 31, 2009)

MS Yellowfin - time for another forum name change. I think MSHuricane Deck Boat has a nice ring to it.

Does anyone know a good Venice captan who might run my boat for a few trips if I took it over for a few weeks. Ive been in and out of south pass amd baptiste collette a time or two but I don't know south pass or the river adequately.


----------



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

I run private boats some of the time. Do you have the pursuit with diesels or outboards just curios cause it makes a difference on which passes you can run


----------

